# Iberital/Cunill MC5 - Blunt Burrs?



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

As per above,

Received my used machine today, attemping to dial it in and when I hit a certain point of adjustment, the blades will just carry on spinning and not grind any coffee. I've been using cheap Carte Noire beans to run it in, would this make a difference?

May have to get on to the seller if it's not currently up to the mark.

Thanks in advance,

Martin


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Got some pictures, seller has agreed to go 50/50 on new burrs as he can get them at trade so it'll be around a tenner for new burrs. Forgo tto mention on first post that when dialed round towards fine, at a certain point the top and bottom burr will lock together and not even move.

Took the top burr out and faced with this once I cleaned it up:



















Inside looks like:










Feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Got new burrs on the way, hopefully they should be with me tomorrow. Took the grinding assembly apart and it's soaking in warm washing liquid water ready for the refit tomorrow. Hopefully this should do the trick!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Your plan of a damn good clean and new burrs should do the trick, those burrs are pretty worn as you will see on a comparison with the replacements, be good as new.


----------

